# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا > سوال: هاست جاوا در ایران

## programer-ir

سلام هاست جاوا کدوم شرکت ها ارائه می دن؟؟؟

----------


## karimi5555

http://azarsun.com/host.htm

----------


## [younes]

shatel host رو هم امتحان کن

----------


## mohammad_ms_ms

> http://azarsun.com/host.htm


 نه نه نه نه

اگر می خواهید آبروی خود را بریزید راه های ساده تری هم هست.

اگر سرور اختصاصی بخواهید که همه چیز به عهده خودتونه و پی در پی دان هستید.
اگر هاست شیر و ارزون بخواهید :
بی مسئولیت و برای پروژه های در پیت خوبند. 
یک تغییر در کد html غیر ممکن میشه،
لاگ سیستم بعد از چند روز کل فضای هاست شما را می گیره( نمیتونید و آنها هم نمی تونند پاکش کنند)

بی بهانه و با بهانه سایتتون دان میشه بعدش هم می گن بد افزار روی برنامه شما بوده.
یک بار گفتند برنامه شما 800% (هشتصد درصد) از cpu ی ما را مشغول کرده.


فقط بیخودی باتون جر و بحث می کنن

----------


## karimi5555

> نه نه نه نه  اگر می خواهید آبروی خود را بریزید راه های ساده تری هم هست.  اگر سرور اختصاصی بخواهید که همه چیز به عهده خودتونه و پی در پی دان هستید. اگر هاست شیر و ارزون بخواهید : بی مسئولیت و برای پروژه های در پیت خوبند.  یک تغییر در کد html غیر ممکن میشه، لاگ سیستم بعد از چند روز کل فضای هاست شما را می گیره( نمیتونید و آنها هم نمی تونند پاکش کنند)  بی بهانه و با بهانه سایتتون دان میشه بعدش هم می گن بد افزار روی برنامه شما بوده. یک بار گفتند برنامه شما 800% (هشتصد درصد) از cpu ی ما را مشغول کرده.   فقط بیخودی باتون جر و بحث می کنن


  درواقع من خودم هم ازش استفاده نکرده بودم نمیدونستم اینقدرا که شما میگید بده  حالا هاستینگ جاوای دیگه ای میشناسید معرفی کنید تا ما هم بهرهمند بشیم؟

----------


## J2ee-Developer

من متوجه چیزی شده ام :
شما فرمودید که سایتتون زود زود داون میشد و لاگ زیادی هم داشتید پس  پروژه شما مشکلات برنامه نویسی داشت که این همه لاگ تولید می کرد ما که تون این چندین سال پروژه هامون رو سرور این شرکت ایرادی نداشتند. تامکت تامکت هست به سرور و شرکت بخصوصی حساس نیست لاگ زیاد و سایت داون ... ای کاش از خودشون یه راهنمایی می گرفتید آذرسان برنامه نویس های حرفه ای داره... 



> نه نه نه نه
> 
> اگر می خواهید آبروی خود را بریزید راه های ساده تری هم هست.
> 
> اگر سرور اختصاصی بخواهید که همه چیز به عهده خودتونه و پی در پی دان هستید.
> اگر هاست شیر و ارزون بخواهید :
> بی مسئولیت و برای پروژه های در پیت خوبند. 
> یک تغییر در کد html غیر ممکن میشه،
> لاگ سیستم بعد از چند روز کل فضای هاست شما را می گیره( نمیتونید و آنها هم نمی تونند پاکش کنند)
> ...

----------


## J2ee-Developer

من که پروژه های خودم تا بحال رو سرور آذرسان مشکلی نداشته...



> درواقع من خودم هم ازش استفاده نکرده بودم نمیدونستم اینقدرا که شما میگید بده  حالا هاستینگ جاوای دیگه ای میشناسید معرفی کنید تا ما هم بهرهمند بشیم؟

----------


## javahosting

جاواهاستینگ هم یک هاستینگ جدید در حوزه جاوا هست که کلی ایده های جدید و سرویس های خوب داره که توصیه می کنم حتما تجربه همکاری با اون رو داشته باشید.
علاوه بر هاست تامکت که برای کارهای معمولی قابل استفاده هست،هاست وایدفلای که به عنوان یه هاست بسیار حرفه ای و با پرفرمنس بالا هست نیز در لیست محصولات قرار گرفته.

----------


## ghsama

من خرید کردم.هم دامنه هم یه هاست. حالا چطوری باید فایل هامو و برنامه تحت وب ام رو بفرستم رو این دامنه یا هاست. مبتدی هستم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید. ممنون

----------


## vahid-p

> من خرید کردم.هم دامنه هم یه هاست. حالا چطوری باید فایل هامو و برنامه تحت وب ام رو بفرستم رو این دامنه یا هاست. مبتدی هستم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید. ممنون


اینجا معرفی هاستینگ هست نه آموزش deploy کردن. لطفا به موضوع تاپیک ها دقت کنید.
هر چند اینجا دیگه کسی سر نمیزنه و وقتتون رو صرف نکنید، برید از اینترنت آموزش ببینید خیلی بهتره.
آما اگر هاست خریدید برای اینکار بهتره به هاستینگتون تیکت بفرستید جوابتون رو بدن چون هاستینگ کنترل پنل بهتون میده و مثل سرور نیست که خودتون باید تنظیم کنید.

اگر سرور مجازی خواستید، برای کار آموزشی https://smartyservers.com/server/ ببین خیلی هم ارزونه.

----------


## ghsama

شاتل هاست خیلی مسخره ست. پشتیبانیشون افتضاحه.در ضمن تامکت رو ساپورت نمیکنن.
اصلا جواب نمیدن. چند تا شماره دادن هیچکدوم جواب نمیدن.پولتون رو دور نریزید.

----------


## vahid-p

گفتم که یک VPS بخرید. لینکشم دادم (برای کار آموزشی خوبه)

----------


## ghsama

> گفتم که یک VPS بخرید. لینکشم دادم (برای کار آموزشی خوبه)


ممنونم ازت.رفتم بهش سر زدم. اما نمیدونم که تامکت و jsp,  java,  sql server رو ساپورت میکنه یا نه.تو توضیحاتش چیزی ننوشته.
یه درخواست راهنمایی فرستادم. هنوز بهم جواب ندادن.

----------

